# Siding Mistake advice



## gottodo1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey Guys,
    I started putting up this neat brick panels last week and everything was going really swell made all the measurements. I went to put up the last layer this week and I see that it doesn't match up where I thought it would for the soffit F channel. On my measurement I goofed up and added the interlocking flange at the bottom into the starting height so I am just a HAIR short of where the F channel was before.... see picture. My question is, does the angle of the soffit matter? If I simply shim it down just a smidge will it make a structure difference? The only other option I see is to use some sort of J channel below the F channel but then maybe I aught to just tack the soffit up and not use the F channel? 

I thought about the J channel a bit more and as the panels are stepped each panel would still have 2 nails in it and would be inserted into the J channel and I could even caulk it there.... that seems like it may be a better option than angling it?

Any thoughts?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 13, 2016)

Hair = ?......


----------



## gottodo1 (Sep 13, 2016)

HA had another thought. I have some PVC brickmod I cut. I'll just trim the scrap down to that size and put it in there so it's even with the brick and it will look decorative.


----------



## gottodo1 (Sep 13, 2016)

3/8" below what I would call an acceptable gap.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 13, 2016)

I have seen soffet 1" out of level to make things work Or you could just leave the gap, depending how visible it would be from further away.


----------



## VanMark (Sep 25, 2016)

gottodo1 said:


> HA had another thought. I have some PVC brickmod I cut. I'll just trim the scrap down to that size and put it in there so it's even with the brick and it will look decorative.



I,d go with that or check to see whats available close to size in a trim. Dont angle the soffit backwards. Theres a dew that builds up in your soffit (condensation) when the temperature changes and it would cause moisture to run towards your house.


----------



## gottodo1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm 2 corner pieces short, Once I get those I will post some pictures. The top isn't turning out perfectly but I think it will be good enough for a first siding project.


----------

